
Ask HN: What are the signals to identify if I am snubbed at my workplace? - yoda_yoda
Is this a signal, that I mostly do medium or least priority work?
======
Nomentatus
Pardon my rudeness, but this seems like a sloppy question, coming from a
programmer (which is not a good sign): is the work you're being given less
critical? Calls for more or less care? Is or isn't more difficult, or requires
more background knowledge? If you're being given tasks reducing difficult tech
debt that may mean you're more highly valued even if the spotlight isn't on
you, for example. But don't worry about other's opinions, get precise,
disambiguate your speech and your code, write precise solid code and let 'em
discover your merits.

------
dencodev
Probably how much you're paid and whether you get a raise if you ask for it.

